

Why Is China Building These Gigantic Structures In the Middle of the Desert? - teoruiz
http://gizmodo.com/5859081/why-is-china-building-these-gigantic-structures-in-the-middle-of-the-desert

======
apaprocki
Following some of the tracks leads back to a giant deposit of white sand and
these shacks:

[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=40.452107,93.742118&hl=de&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=40.452107,93.742118&hl=de&ll=40.431371,93.794339&spn=0.002205,0.004892&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=6&z=18)

Following the road from those shacks leads to this man-made something:

[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=40.452107,93.742118&hl=de&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=40.452107,93.742118&hl=de&ll=40.382072,93.801666&spn=0.004413,0.009785&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=6&z=17)

And finally this complex:

[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=40.452107,93.742118&hl=de&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=40.452107,93.742118&hl=de&ll=40.348654,93.852671&spn=0.002208,0.004892&num=1&t=h&vpsrc=6&z=18)

------
mtraven
Perhaps the explanation is in this Bruce Sterling story:
<http://lib.ru/STERLINGB/taklamakan.txt>

